# 2nd dog bonding



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

We rescued our 2nd dog off Craigslist when he was 13 weeks, he's 5 months today. I feel like he's not as bonded with us (specifically me) as my older one was at this age. He definitely prefers me, but he plays mostly with the older dog. I'm trying to spend one on one time with him and get him to play with me/us more. He snuggles with me at night, and comes to me for affection throughout the day like a normal V. My concern is that his recall in an emergency situation won't be as good as my older one (who won't ever stray too far from my side and when he gets locked out of the backyard on accident goes straight to the front door to wait for us). The puppy got out the other day and took off through the neighborhood, I think he came back because the older one was barking his head off. I didn't know if this is maybe a difference of personsonalities (the puppy definitely seems more adventurous) or the result of having 2 dogs. Anyone else notice this with their 2nd or have advice for fostering a stronger bond? Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Could be a combination of personality, and he has a second dog for entertainment. Having two dogs, you need to take time to train separately. 

I don't know if my dogs would stick around, or go exploring if left out.
So many cool things to see, and smell down the street. Plus there is a couple of cats that would need chasing.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you, Texas Red! I think I will up my one on one training/playing time with the puppy. I think I've been too worried about the older one being slighted and probably not spending enough alone time with the puppy and see if that makes a difference


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I second the recommendation to step up the individual training. It is the best way to bond with a dog, and gets them looking to you for direction and praise  Make sure you also spend alone time with your older pup so they don't feel left out. 

I like to do individual training/walk sessions and then afterwards I bring both dogs into the yard so we can all have a play session and unwind.


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

[quote 

I like to do individual training/walk sessions and then afterwards I bring both dogs into the yard so we can all have a play session and unwind.
[/quote]

Thank you! I can't walk them together yet (alone at least) so I will do more of this too. Whew, gettin my excercise in for sure since I am still training the older one as a running partner!


----------

